
How to Avoid Being a Bad Contract Developer - Peroni
https://medium.com/@benhowdle/how-to-avoid-being-a-bad-contract-developer-7c0e4ba8a137
======
zimpenfish
There's a third option - an umbrella company. You pay them, they deal with
invoicing, taxes, insurance, contract lawyers, and all the guff that could
well be financially disastrous if you get it wrong. IMHO 100% worth it.

~~~
benhowdle
Author of the post here - that really does sound like a good idea.

------
derekmhewitt
If you've ever thought about doing contract development work this blog post is
worth the read.

